# any link for online router emulator?



## mohammadali (Jun 1, 2010)

can any one tell about a link for on-line emulator/simulator for router configurations, so that i don,t have to download and execute the software?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Depends on the exact make/model of the router. I know D-Link has router simulators for many of their products.


----------



## mohammadali (Jun 1, 2010)

actually i wanted to know about simulators for cisco routers configuration practice from cli
we are using fedora and i can not install and run cisco packet tracer or any other simulation software as it doesn't run exe files

can i find any simulator software which can run on fedora(linux) or can i find any online web based simulator like r1r2.com.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Google is your friend, here's a couple of hits out of thousands.

http://www.certification-crazy.net/router_simulators.htm

http://routersimulator.certexams.com/


----------



## mohammadali (Jun 1, 2010)

thank you very much


----------

